# went to the savage lot



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

i went there to get some items out of my car and while i was there(greater phoenix auto auction) i seen a white b14 with orange graphics , a big stillen sticker on the side, projectors and im assuming a stillen front bumper. does it belong to anyone from here? made me kinda sad to se another sentra there (assuming they loved theirs as much as i loved mine) but on a brighter note the insurance is giving me $12,675 for it so its time to upgrade 


SORRY wrong place to post mods please move to approriate place


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I'm assuming you meant to post this in the Soutwest forum. That's where I am moving it... if you have objections to this move, PM me.

And no, it's not my car. hehe


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *And no, it's not my car. hehe  *


 Suuuuure Joe.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *Suuuuure Joe.  *


Jealously will get you nowhere man!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Which lot did you go to?


----------



## Sicx13 (May 2, 2002)

greater phoenix auto auction in tolleson


----------

